# Guilty Pleasures



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 31, 2009)

As I was sitting in Barnes and Nobles today reading my guilty pleasure book series, I decided to make a thread on here where we can all share our guilty pleasures. It doesn't have to be a song, it can be anything. So go ahead, share your guilty pleasures.

As for _my_ guilty pleasure . . . it is the Twilight series. Yes, I know. I didn't have much homework to do today and it was raining so I went over to Barnes and Nobles and read the rest of the third book, Eclipse. I read/listened to the first two books as audio books which I've never done before. While it is convenient at certain times, I prefer actual reading which is why I took advantage of this boring and rainy day.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 31, 2009)

FGsdfsklajfkzl;jvcxz.

Twilight. D:
Story is decent, but the fangirls **** me off.
(my ex dragged me off the midnight premiere. It was fun at the time, but under any other circumstance, i wouldnt go.)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 31, 2009)

NYC Prep
<_<
I got hooked on it once when I was on call for the ambulance corp and I ended up actually watching it until the end of the season.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> FGsdfsklajfkzl;jvcxz.
> 
> Twilight. D:
> Story is decent, but the fangirls **** me off.
> (my ex dragged me off the midnight review. It was fun at the time, but under any other circumstance, i wouldnt go.)



Oh yes, nothing like a herd of prepubescent teenage girls. I can't imagine what the midnight showings of New Moon are going to be like.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 31, 2009)

Haha, if its anything like the Twilight premiere, a bunch of squealing and yelling.

"Blah blah Edward is so hot blah blah Taylor Lautner blah blah jacob blah blah Robert Pattinson blah blah blah."

It gets so mindless after a while. =/


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 31, 2009)

I regularly watch channels 53-55. In my defense the girls are super hot. Emily Osment FTW.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 31, 2009)

Secret life of the American Teenager anyone?


----------



## Troy2421 (Aug 31, 2009)

.....SPONGEBOB FTW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 31, 2009)

Troy2421 said:


> .....SPONGEBOB FTW!!!!!!!!!



Wooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 31, 2009)

pokemon battling (www.shoddybattle.com)

Facebook happy farm


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 31, 2009)

@mr.onehanded: Channel numbers aren't the same everywhere.

@Troy2421: I wouldn't really consider SpongeBob to be a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Troy2421 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fine....how about..
I hate when my mom starts singing "Love Story" but I secretly sing it in my head!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pyraminx.


----------



## babyle (Aug 31, 2009)

lol I agree with you on the Twilight series I read them all and the story is really interesting. Nice to know im not the only cuber that likes to read it


----------



## V-te (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine would have to be Flash Flash Revolution FTW!!!


----------



## mark3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Taylor Swift. Enough said.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 31, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> pokemon battling (www.shoddybattle.com)
> 
> Facebook happy farm



Thatguy: USer name on it? I'm eeveeeon although I havn't played in a whole year :/
I got 4-0 then 6-0  I once had a ~20 win streak (this is smogon server we're talking about)


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 1, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> @mr.onehanded: Channel numbers aren't the same everywhere.


He mentioned Emily Osment so I'm guessing one of the channels he watches is Disney, and for me 55 is Disney. If I had to guess I would say 54 is Cartoon Network and 53 is Nickelodeon (maybe it's because we might have the same cable providers?).




ajmorgan25 said:


> @Troy2421: I wouldn't really consider SpongeBob to be a guilty pleasure.



YES! There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with SpongeBob!

I used to play MapleStory, if that counts... and if the community were a bit better I would SO go back to it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 1, 2009)

Pokemon Blue. I'm doing a walkthrough on YouTube.

Rubik's Cubes.

My odd taste in depressing music.

Spongebob.

Also. I secretly watch about 4 hours of CSPAN a week.


----------



## tfkscores (Sep 1, 2009)

Rubiks cubes lol.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 1, 2009)

Farmville! ha ha I'm freaking addicted to that dumb game but it is soooo fun. BTW no one start cause its addictive.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 1, 2009)

Speedsolving.com when I really should be doing my Geometry homework.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 1, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Secret life of the American Teenager anyone?



lol. Guilty.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 1, 2009)

the Pendragon series FTW.

I used to play Runescape but quit when Jagex stopped my membership because of a credit card error.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Pokemon Blue.



Pokemon haters assume it's played because of just cartoons and pokemon.
In most cases this is not true, so basically, if you got started when you were 5 and liked it, there's no reason not to play at 15.
It becomes all about strategy in a game that makes that requires so much planning/training... etc.

So for me, I'd agree, Pokemon.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

V-te said:


> Mine would have to be Flash Flash Revolution FTW!!!



no stepmania?


@*LukeMayn*
Ec1ipse
I've had various teams that have failed pretty hard but right now I'm liking mine.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> the Pendragon series FTW.
> 
> I used to play Runescape but quit when Jagex stopped my membership because of a credit card error.



Ha, I read Pendragon as well.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 1, 2009)

Anthony said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Secret life of the American Teenager anyone?
> ...



Haha yes!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 1, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...



You have to be a teen to watch it though, if not, it's just creepy.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 1, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > the Pendragon series FTW.
> ...



Uhhhhhhh.

I still play runescape.
Bumped up the old runescape thread earlier too.

EDIT: Ever since i started learning ZB, i stopped playing. ZB has taken over my life.


----------



## Kian (Sep 1, 2009)

Bejeweled Blitz.


----------



## riffz (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to play Runescape a lot. Never a member, though.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha i read all the pendragon books and i truly enjoyed them...and i still play runescape however I log on once every like 2 weeks lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2009)

tetris, anyone?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Sep 1, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Haha i read all the pendragon books and i truly enjoyed them...and i still play runescape however I log on once every like 2 weeks lol.



I've read all but the last one. I have the book, it's just sitting at home and I haven't gotten around to it...since you know...I'm reading Twilight and all :fp 

Was the ending good?


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Sep 1, 2009)

i just spend hours watching MTV, in this way i can also practice the rubik cube


----------

